# Réception SMS passage Iphone > Samsung



## BSimon01 (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de vendre mon Iphone 11 ce matin pour passer sur un Samsung. Il me semblait avoir tout fait dans les règles, en réinitialisant l'Iphone avant la vente. J'installe ma carte SIM dans mon nouveau Samsung, et je m'aperçois que je ne reçois pas les SMS de personnes ayant des Iphone. 

J'ai lu sur certains sites qu'il était nécessaire de désactiver les imessage de l'Iphone avant de le réinitialiser... Chose que je n'ai pas faite. Du coup, si je comprends bien, les sms des personnes ayant des Iphone partent en imessage sur les serveurs d'Apple... Et donc je ne les reçoit pas.

J'ai essayé de réinitialiser mon MDP Apple, rien n'y fait. J'ai aussi fait la demande sur la page de désinscription d’Apple (https://selfsolve.apple.com/deregister-imessage/) pour me désinscrire des imessage, mais je ne reçois pas le code de confirmation par SMS, après multiples essais.

Avez-vous des solutions ?

Merci


----------



## Bicus (20 Novembre 2022)

BSimon01 a dit:


> J'ai essayé de réinitialiser mon MDP Apple, rien n'y fait. J'ai aussi fait la demande sur la page de désinscription d’Apple (https://selfsolve.apple.com/deregister-imessage/) pour me désinscrire des imessage, mais je ne reçois pas le code de confirmation par SMS, après multiples essais.


C'est peut-être un truc tout bête : passe plutôt par la page française, l'indicatif international de la France +33 est déjà le bon dans le formulaire :





						Interrompre l’association avec iMessage et le désactiver – Assistance Apple
					

Découvrez comment interrompre l’association avec iMessage. Continuez à recevoir des messages texte en fournissant le numéro de téléphone à ne plus associer avec iMessage.




					selfsolve.apple.com
				



Ensuite c'est probablement ton numéro sans le 0 du début qu'il faut entrer.

Via la page américaine que tu listes ci-dessus c'est le +1 des États-Unis qui est pré-sélectionné.


----------



## BSimon01 (20 Novembre 2022)

Bicus a dit:


> C'est peut-être un truc tout bête : passe plutôt par la page française, l'indicatif international de la France +33 est déjà le bon dans le formulaire :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, déjà essayé mais je ne reçois toujours rien...


----------



## Bicus (20 Novembre 2022)

Tu peux contacter directement le support d'Apple par téléphone ou Chat, ils devraient pouvoir t'aider.


----------



## BSimon01 (20 Novembre 2022)

Bicus a dit:


> Tu peux contacter directement le support d'Apple par téléphone ou Chat, ils devraient pouvoir t'aider.


Ok, je tente demain. Merci !

Sinon, est ce que tu penses qu'il est possible de mettre ma carte SIM dans un autre Iphone pour désactiver les imessages ?


----------



## Bicus (20 Novembre 2022)

BSimon01 a dit:


> Sinon, est ce que tu penses qu'il est possible de mettre ma carte SIM dans un autre Iphone pour désactiver les imessages ?


Je doute que ce soit aussi simple, sans trop m'y connaître j'ai bien l'impression qu'Apple met en place un lien entre le numéro de téléphone et l'appareil qui dépasse le simple transfert de carte SIM.
Je crains qu'en faisant ça, au contraire, ça n'aboutisse par erreur à lier un nouvel iPhone à ton compte iMessage :-D

Ne fais rien avant d'avoir contacté Apple et bien expliqué ton cas.


----------

